# Propiconazole 14.3 Bermuda burn



## bermuda_flyer (Dec 27, 2018)

Went too heavy on Propiconazole 14.3 on my Bermuda..put down 3.5 oz into 2 gallons sprayed..ugh.. any ideas how long for it to recover? Options? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It will probably take 2-3 weeks for all the damage to be fixed. Did you spray that mix over 4M sq/ft? Were you preventing or curing a disease?


----------



## bermuda_flyer (Dec 27, 2018)

It was sprayed over 2.5M..preventative application..although there were some small yellowing spots.. are there better fungicides to use with Bermuda?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Propiconazole works pretty good on most diseases but you have to be careful when you spray it as it can cause some temporary damage. Did you spray in the middle of the day?


----------



## bermuda_flyer (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes, I sprayed mid afternoon..I also mixed in some iron and Celcius..


----------



## bermuda_flyer (Dec 27, 2018)

Also, my yard is uneven.. I have tried to cut it at 1.75 and 2" and it just does not like it that low..when I bring the cut height back up to 2.5 inches it looks heathy again, and does well...I know this goes against all the rules of Bermuda, but its how she acts.. lol..


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

bermuda_flyer said:


> Also, my yard is uneven.. I have tried to cut it at 1.75 and 2" and it just does not like it that low..when I bring the cut height back up to 2.5 inches it looks heathy again, and does well...I know this goes against all the rules of Bermuda, but its how she acts.. lol..


All that means its time to sand. I cut my Bermuda at 2.5 and it looks good throughout the year. That's a hell of alot of propiconazle I only spay 1 oz per 1 k for a preventative.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

bermuda_flyer said:


> Also, my yard is uneven.. I have tried to cut it at 1.75 and 2" and it just does not like it that low..when I bring the cut height back up to 2.5 inches it looks heathy again, and does well...I know this goes against all the rules of Bermuda, but its how she acts.. lol..


Did you do a scalp at all this Spring?


----------



## bermuda_flyer (Dec 27, 2018)

Mighty I did not..located in Central Florida..I was always under the impression that it was only necessary to scalp only if your grass went dormant..is it too late? I did however cut at lowest mower setting a while back..that cut was at 1.75.. could you use a landscape blade or weed eater to scalp if your mower doesn't cut low enough?


----------

